# Grizzo



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Grizzo is banned, there will finally be peace in the Orlando Forum!! 

Aynbody know what he did?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> Grizzo is banned, there will finally be peace in the Orlando Forum!!
> 
> Aynbody know what he did?


LoL

Darn..I wish I could see his posts about T-mac..it was halarious... 

and how he loved Kobe so much..after he saw kobe woudln't be playing much (well i dont know if he will now or not) but then he started being a paul peirce/lebron james fan...hahah

oh well..he MIGHT come back..you never know..he came back from a ban last time..

I wish he wasn't banned because he has some funny stuff and makes himself look 'funny'

note 'funny'= any word you want to replace it with..


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

I went to school with this kid that everyone called 'funny'.... he was mentally handicaped.


HALLELUJAH!!!!!!


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> I went to school with this kid that everyone called 'funny'.... he was mentally handicaped.
> 
> 
> HALLELUJAH!!!!!!


hahha:yes:

My bad.. I shouldn't make fun of handicaped people..thats not right.. please forgive me..

and no one should really because they are handicapped..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Grizzo was a good poster. You might of diagreed with him but a lot of forums will miss his humor and great posts


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

What did he do? Anybody?


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

I seriously hope that was a joke wadecaroneddie. He was the worst poster in the history of online message boards. Nobody will miss him. 

And he didn't have to DO anything, he just had to be himself to deserve it.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

He had been given many chances in the past, and this was considered his last chance to prove he could be a productive poster. He recently received a warning about posting anti-Magic and anti-McGrady comments in topics that had nothing to do with either, and after that he was on the thinnest ice possible. He then followed it up by posting inappropriate links and images related to the Kobe trial, as well as using the accuser's name openly (a big no-no for our site). It wasn't so much any one thing that he did -- it was just many, many smaller things over time despite being given multiple chances to straighten himself out.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> I seriously hope that was a joke wadecaroneddie. He was the worst poster in the history of online message boards. Nobody will miss him.
> 
> And he didn't have to DO anything, he just had to be himself to deserve it.


just cus he posted anti mcgrady things ir whatever does not mean he was a bad poster. Posting the Kobe stuff i guess was inappropiate like MJG said, so that why he got banned. But he was a good poster, especially over at the football board


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

In my opinion, posting anti-McGrady stuff is fine, IF it is being done in a topic that has some relation to McGrady. Far too often he would take a topic with no relation to McGrady or the Magic and wind up turning it into an argument over McGrady. That's not the reason why he was banned -- it was it was just a piece of the pie, as they say.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I aLSO AGREE WITH WADECARONEDDIE...
He was a good poster also on the Everything board....
I used to bash him with the tmac vs Kobe thing....I learned to ignored him...

Thats too many people we have banned....

SpartanFan,Stoja,Roby,and several of others....
We are losing quality members...


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

awwwwwww man he was kool.


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

I am anti-banning


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> I aLSO AGREE WITH WADECARONEDDIE...
> He was a good poster also on the Everything board....
> I used to bash him with the tmac vs Kobe thing....I learned to ignored him...
> ...


Spartan, Stoja and Grizzo posted garbage. I dont know what Grizzo did on the Football forum, but for the majority he was a horrible poster. If posting like a 15 year old taking 2nd grade for the 7th time is quality, then maybe Im wrong:sigh:


----------



## Kid Canada (Sep 27, 2003)

Spartan didn't post garbage. He is a good poster.


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

Spartan was a very good poster....but how do you know this Kid Canada?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kid Canada probaly has other usernames.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Or he looked around before registering


----------



## D-Ray (Oct 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> He then followed it up by posting inappropriate links and images related to the Kobe trial, as well as using the defendant's name openly (a big no-no for our site).


Uhhh....Kobe's the defendant.

I'm sure you meant his accuser, yes? Or was it just a Freudian slip?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>D-Ray</b>!
> 
> 
> Uhhh....Kobe's the defendant.
> ...


As long as people know what I meant, that's what counts :grinning: I fixed it now, thanks.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>carver401</b>!
> Spartan was a very good poster....but how do you know this Kid Canada?


I belive because Spartanfan is a mod at justbball forum.......And Kid Canada is a very active poster in justbball....


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

<strike>Grizzo was an absolute punk witha mouth the size of the Atlantic (figuratively speaking) and a Brain the size of the Clippers trophy cabinet. I hope Bigamare and Nugzfan follow.</strike>( adding posters to your ban want list is a :nonono: )


----------

